# My enclosure



## Ricardo (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey guys. I'm new to the mantis and am worried accordingly.

My mantis is very small and only get's up to around three inches. It's white/tan.

I do believe it is from africa and I bought it from petland for 12 dollars.

Anyways, right now I moved it to a larger container but Im afraid it might be to large. It's one of those tubs garden salad mixes come in. I washed it out and put alot of plastic leaf cover as well as wood and minature logs.

I also noticed that in its original container which was the size of a cup, it had wet tissue at the bottom. Accordingly I applied wet paper towel as a base for the salad tub. Can I get some tips and help here? I want to find any fallacy's and eradicate them.


----------



## PeterF (Oct 26, 2010)

Not sure of the size of the salad tubs. I am worried that it isn't tall enough. They hang when they molt so they need a fairly tall home to do that in.

If the container seems big to the size of the mantid, then there might be trouble for it to find it's food. Especially with the leaf litter.

Otherwise it sounds like things are going well. To tell you more we'd need to know what species you have. If you can't find out from where you bought it, then you can try making a post of pictures of it and maybe someone can ID it.

Otherwise, do read more of the posts. Especially in the housing forum.


----------



## Ricardo (Oct 26, 2010)

Peter J F said:


> Not sure of the size of the salad tubs. I am worried that it isn't tall enough. They hang when they molt so they need a fairly tall home to do that in.
> 
> If the container seems big to the size of the mantid, then there might be trouble for it to find it's food. Especially with the leaf litter.
> 
> ...


yeah sorry . . . I'll look into the housing posts. It's an african mantis I bought from petland which retails for about 12 dollars in canada. a lot smaller then the ones I've seen on youtube, but this guy was hatched late august.

It's almost identical in size and shape to this one http://media3.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/photo/gallery/090915/GAL-09Sep15-2633/media/PHO-09Sep15-178100.jpg

the only difference is it's tan.


----------

